# Columbus Fishing Expo Attendance



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I put out a sign-in sheet in Josh's booth at the fishing expo just to see if we could get some idea of how many OGF members attended the show. A lot of members signed the sheet, I know a bunch that were there missed the sign-in sheet.

I have a list of those that either signed the sheet, posted they were there or that I know were there because I talked with them. I also am very sure I have missed some.

I really enjoyed seeing many of the OGF members that I have known for a lot of years and it was great meeting so many new ones.

Were you there and not on the below list?

01 kingfisher
10 fish
3Dfishing
93 stratosfishnski
ABO Ohio
All Thumbs
alumking
angler 69
Angler Ron
Bass2Mouth
basshunter11
Basshunter122
Bassin mickey
beaver
Betain
Big Fish On
Big Joshy
BigFishHunter
bigj108
Bikerman67
Bladecrazy
Bleeding minnow
Boaterfisherdude
Bob4246
Bomberman17
Boxer
Brad617
Britton1989
BuckeyeRon
buzz94111
Buzzbait Brad
Buzzi
Canoe carpkiller
Carolina Kid
Catzilla
Chopiq
Chopper
claytonhaske
CPK
Crappiecommander
crappoe
CreekKing
Curtis937
Cut Bait
Dandrews
Dave Fish Frey
DblDinCincy
DC9781
deazl666
Deer Farmer
dettaoscar
Doc
Doc
DOVANS
Draggin along
Dust1388
Dustydog
E McC24
Finman
Fish With Teeth
Fishing isfun
Fishingislife
fishingmaniac
Fishintechnician
Fish-N-Dip72
Fishslim
Flash Gordon
ftw112
Gahannafly
gofish91
Gone-fishing
Gottagofishn
Gov barney
Greendragon
Hatfield75
homepiece
Hookbender
Hoover 4 me
Hunt_N_Fish
Jake222Jakettle1
jcotsmallie
JFish1
JigPig Guide
Jwadin
KFI
KMB411
knockn eyes
kohler97
lacdown
large6er
Last Shadow
Lowridns1020
Lucky man
Lundy
m_miller
Marshall
Massilion Buckeye
mcoppel
MIGHTY
MIKIE
Mkalink
MLSCHAUB
Monarch
Mr. A
Mr. Ohio Ice
MT111
mudkings
MuskieDan
Muskiemilitia1
Mylife614
NEWBREEDFISHING
N-Strut
OldStinkyGuy
PerchGuy
Pontoon
PUGE
Putty
quackpot
Raybo92255
readheadhunter
Redman1776
reyangelo
ripalip
Salmonid
Saugeyefisher
SConner
seang22
Shakedown
Shortdrfit
Shorthair
shroomhunter
Sinkoguy
SKI
Skip Hoffman
Skippy
smith07
Snuff
Soulsurvivor79
St slippy
Synd
T-180
TChrist5
Thumper
TimTaylor75
Todd61
Tom 513
Tombo
Vbowler
Wajski
Wallen34
WaterLine
WeaponX
Willieg89
Xchris1632X
yakfish


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a pretty awesome showing!


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Missed the sheet, but was there. Awesome event. Thanks to all those who made it happen.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Didn't see the sheet but I was there.


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Missed the sheet as well, thought it was a great show, and hope to be able to watch it grow in years to come


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shroomhunter and St Slippy were there.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was there. Made my purchase from fish slim, great guy and helped me out every step of the way


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great turnout for first event!


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I was there too. Sorry didn't know there was a sheet. Very excited to see what it grows into.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

a few names off the top of my head not included are...

saugeyefisher
stratosfishnski
bluegrasser
kohler97
Big Joshy
Putty
oldstinkyguy


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What aturn out !! Looks like the Big Joshy stand was the unofficial OGF booth.


----------



## Bomberman17 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was there as well. Thanks fish slim for helping me pick out different colors and showing me how to fish the Big Joshys. Cant wait to get out and try them out, hopefully nail some big saugeye. Everyone was super helpful


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

updated list


----------



## JFish1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was there and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Great turn out and great booth guys! Looking fwd to the growth of the event


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Was there and got my joshies. Didn't see a list. Of course, I didn't ask for one. Great show. Great speakers. Great showing. Good job guys.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I was there Friday and Saturday, but didn't see the sheet.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well guys I would say that if you did not know about signing the sheet. Well ummmm you probably was talking at the booth with me.lol I got so wrapped up in talking baits and fishing I would forget to mention it. Oops


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Was at the show all three days at the American Bass Anglers booth. Stopped by the booth twice Friday and didn't know about the sign in sheet. Finally got to see and buy some Joshy swimbaits!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Lundy let's not forget to add the guy who got this event together and was wearing himself out hustling during the show. Mr. Ohio Ice.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thought of another one I did not see on list Salmonid also a speaker at the show.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I was there too. Really busy at the booth about 1:00 on Saturday. Talked to Troy.....missed the sheet lol. Spoke with Kim, Josh. Bought my baits from Kim' s wife. Lundy, I'm the guy who bought your trolling motor about 5 years ago.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

fishslim said:


> Hey Lundy let's not forget to add the guy who got this event together and was wearing himself out hustling during the show. Mr. Ohio Ice.


Yes. Huge thanks to him and all involved for making this thing happen. While I didn't purchase something from every vendor there I certainly appreciate their presence and willingness to be a part of this inaugural event hope to see them again next year.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I was there Friday afternoon working at the Muskies Inc. booth. The overall take from our club seemed to be it was well worth it to have a booth there. We talked to a lot of people about muskie fishing and talked about some actual facts about muskies. I heard we might have a few new prospective members from it. Many people seemed to have questions about muskie fishing in Ohio. Hey Lundy, I use to know you back in the 80's when you bowhunted and went by the name "Griz". I saw you at the booth and was going to hi, but it was just too packed and it looked like you were busy.

I thought the show was good for the first one.I thought they had a lot of speakers and seminars for a show of that size. I especially like the idea of having local experts talk about the waters I fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Correct I never signed in nor did my partner "VBowler" ( Vince) who did the Ohio River catfish seminars, also saw Doc there as well but he pretty much has quit posting lately.

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, Curtis937 was there with his new bride Sandy, Great to see them
Salmonid


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I neglected to sign in also, but had a couple good discussions with other OGFers.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Maybe I missed his name but Fishingislife worked his tail off all 3 days of the show behind the scenes. He deserves some Kudos for running folks to and from the airport and helping out.
I know he doesn't expect anything but he deserved this shout out, thanks Brad!!!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I was there Sunday but I didn't see the sheet.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who said hi it's pretty cool how you can kinda tell who some people are. It was nice meeting everyone I got to meet!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

updated.

Sorry, I forgot to list some that I spoke with during the show. It was kind of busy and the entire 3 days are still just a blur of a memory.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Shroonhunter you beat me to it I was just sitting thinking about the show. And thought the same thing fishingislife Brad also roamed the isles watching for the losers who were there to steal what they could. Great work Brad for all the behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I was there as well


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep I was there as we'll, but missed the sign in sheet. Can't wait for the 5 inch joshys! The sooner the better!


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I was there also and like others did not sign the sign up sheet.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I was there Friday afternoon. Didn't sign the sheet though.....


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Myself and Mrs. Gottago were there as well.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I was there


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was there


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Big Joshy said:


> a few names off the top of my head not included are...
> 
> saugeyefisher
> stratosfishnski
> ...


Thanks, Josh!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry guys I missed the sign in sheet. But I was busy fishing.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I gave Fishslim some pointers and Joshy some advice on making baits!


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey...I signed the sheet but my name isn't on the list . Oh well, I bought some Joshy's, eager to test them out!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

shroomhunter said:


> View attachment 106811
> 
> I told you so


hilarious!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Shroonhunter that's to funny


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

I signed the sheet also and don't appear on the list. my life story


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mazzillonbuckeyz wuz hear.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

I missed the sign up sheet too - but I was there and talked to Josh, Fishslim, and Lundy - Three of the nicest guys you will ever meet ! P.S.- if any of you three come across those long lost purple swims give me a shout - LOL !
 - Brett


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I was there didn't know about a sign up sheet.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I was there and I bought some baits and jig heads from Josh. I didn't know about a sheet though. I'm sure I talked to several members while there, but i didn't think to ask. Haha


----------



## lowridns1020 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was there as well, missed the sheet.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thumper said:


> I missed the sign up sheet too - but I was there and talked to Josh, Fishslim, and Lundy - Three of the nicest guys you will ever meet ! P.S.- if any of you three come across those long lost purple swims give me a shout - LOL !
> 
> - Brett



I got first dibs on those!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

I was there really good show wish I would have signed up for the bass university seminars


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I made it over and stocked up


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like when the list is updated it will be very impressive...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish With Teeth said:


> Hey Lundy, I use to know you back in the 80's when you bowhunted and went by the name "Griz". I saw you at the booth and was going to hi, but it was just too packed and it looked like you were busy.
> 
> .


Wow, that goes back a ways. Wished we could have time to talk.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

i was there, looks like we had a big turnout, would like to see a count!!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I too stocked up on Joshys and jigs but failed to see the OGF sheet.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> I got first dibs on those!!!



The accident batch? I have two packs and a partial. One for keeping and the rest to fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jcotsmallie said:


> The accident batch? I have two packs and a partial. One for keeping and the rest to fish.



Mine doesn't look accidental...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

lol glad you guys like the purple but you are all talking about 3 different colors i have made
just to clear things up...
deazl666 thats a purple shad from my handpour days also made a purple with a chartruse throat back then called purple lightning
then there was a solid purple with chartreuse eyes that was a mistake
and the one thumper is talking about has a purple back with gold pearl belly and some flake throughout. 
I got a fever and the only perscription is more purple


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I was there Friday


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

"I got a fever and the only perscription is more purple "
Great reference Joshy !!!! I want some of those special purple ones, too. My youngest took most of the inventory we bought at the show so I'll have to restock again.


----------



## mt111 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was there , good show.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

How about next year we can check into a booth and pick up an OGF wristband; the proceeds can go to a water conservation project?


----------



## mt111 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great idea Deaz


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Was there sat. Missed the sheet. Bought a few baits. Nice selection.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Mine doesn't look accidental...
> View attachment 106856











Sorry I thought you meant these ones. 
Which don't look accidental either &#128521;


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jcotsmallie said:


> View attachment 106883
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you meant these ones.
> Which don't look accidental either &#128521;



I might have some of those; gotta check my Joshy drawer LOL...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

DblDinCincy was there with Us Friday


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

jcotsmallie said:


> View attachment 106883
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you meant these ones.
> Which don't look accidental either &#128521;



Those look cool. What water r they for?


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't see the sheet, but I was there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

List is updated with all that have replied so far

THANKS!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

roughly 145 so far. Not counting their family members and friends. Thats alot!


----------



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

The fishing expo was awesome. It's pretty nice to see that our local fishery has gained so much support. It was nice talking to some fellow OGFers and listening to some very informative seminars. Thanks to everyone that played a role in making it happen.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

there on sunday. did not see sheet. couldn't get to the overly crowded big joshy booth until the end however!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I may or may not have picked up 6 bags of the Ohio craws.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I may or may not have picked up a few bags of swim baits for the Spinnerbait trailers too....


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I may or may not have picked up 6 bags of the Ohio craws.



Good one!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Not joking. The craws look great.
...and the swimbaits were right there and everything....


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Not joking. The craws look great.
> 
> ...and the swimbaits were right there and everything....



Bubbagon looks over his left shoulder, over his right, ties on 3.5" Joshy slush, nets 23" smallmouth on his first cast, kicks self...


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Went Saturday-Cat fish guy on Saturday mentioned Santee-Cooper rig-made me laugh-I grew up fishing for cats in that area of South Carolina and though I have not catfished in Ohio I probably know more then I can remember about fishing for cats.
The small mouth seminar was also very good.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not totally off topic, but tonight I doctored up a Joshy with sharpies to look like a rainbow darter. (The dark blue spots are the dorsal and pec fins.). Not exactly a work of art, but it might fool a dumb smallie, lol...


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was there, and didn't sign. Plan to return as well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Deazl666 said:


> Not totally off topic, but tonight I doctored up a Joshy with sharpies to look like a rainbow darter. (The dark blue spots are the dorsal and pec fins.). Not exactly a work of art, but it might fool a dumb smallie, lol...
> View attachment 106981


Let me know what it looks like in a few days. I tried to add some black stripes to a couple once, and in a matter of about 3 days the black had spread out all over the bait, before it ever saw water... still caught a few with it though.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> Let me know what it looks like in a few days. I tried to add some black stripes to a couple once, and in a matter of about 3 days the black had spread out all over the bait, before it ever saw water... still caught a few with it though.


yup sorry deazl thats exactly what is going to happen. The sharpie is a dye that will continue to spread throughout the bait. Plastic paint is a better option for bait customization but its very tempermental and the fumes are very bad before it dries.


----------



## pontoon (Oct 13, 2008)

My nephew and I were there on Friday. Too busy talking to Big Joshy and buying to notice a sign in sheet. Hope we have this in future years. Great time and THANKS to everyone involved to make this happen.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> yup sorry deazl thats exactly what is going to happen. The sharpie is a dye that will continue to spread throughout the bait. Plastic paint is a better option for bait customization but its very tempermental and the fumes are very bad before it dries.


Probably will add that nasty sharpie scent to the bait also...


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

I went Sunday and didn't catch a sign in sheet.


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

I was there and loaded up on some Big Joshy's!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, I had a family get-together that happened to be planned that same weekend that took me out of town. Darn shame too sounds like it was a great event and I was looking forward to seeing and buying some Joshy baits. Oh well guess I'll have to get some the "old fashioned" way over the net and hopefully the next time this happens I can make the event


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Just like a lot of you, I was there as well and had the pleasure of talking with Lundy and his wife and well as Joshy's. To me that was a great experience just being able to talk to them about fishing. I'm not sure if everyone got a look at the 5 inch swimbaits but wow is it amazing. Any time table on those being produced Josh? I know I'm prepared to drop some money on them!


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I was there Friday. I didn't see a sign sheet. I really liked the show. I just spent too many $.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

My wife and I were there Sunday nice show, got to talk to Frank from Amish Outfitters haven't seen him in a while. I also met Brandon


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> yup sorry deazl thats exactly what is going to happen. The sharpie is a dye that will continue to spread throughout the bait. Plastic paint is a better option for bait customization but its very tempermental and the fumes are very bad before it dries.



Yeah I don't have high expectations for it or anything, but so far the color is holding. If I can get a few casts out of it I'll add some scent jelly to give it a little extra life. I did go online and buy some Spike It scent markers that come in blue, green, yellow, and orange, which I'm assuming would work better than a sharpie. I did find a Yozuri darter hard bait that looked like a pretty good imitation of a rainbow.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I had no idea that many of you showed-up, that's amazing. Way to represent!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just did one more update, at 155 now


----------



## GoCubsGo (Oct 20, 2014)

I was there on Friday. Spent a bit over $100.0 at Josh's booth (went to show to stock up on my Big Joshy's). Though, I did not see any sheet


----------



## JDJUSTICE (Aug 12, 2013)

# 157 here . I thought it was a good show . Will attend next year also .


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

#158......


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I was there. Spoke to Lundy and Joshy. Also loaded up on some Big Joshy craws in Ohio Special pattern. Can't wait to try the big ones around spawn.


----------

